# Pond Plants ID?



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

These are plants I collected here locally in the Dallas area a few weeks ago. I simply grabbed a handful of the pond "muck" with the root systems in tact and put into a plastic growing container. I would guess the smaller, round leaved plant is Hydrocotyle verticillata. The taller stem plant I have no idea. Maybe ludwigia species of some sort? Let me know what you all thank. I see them both growing in the transitional areas of the ponds in my community, both submerged and emersed.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

No takers?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The 1st one on the left looks like Hydrocotyle verticillata. Probably is if you got it from tropica or oriental aquariums originally. 

Not sure what the ones on the right side are. Better close up pics might help.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree that a better photograph is needed, but I think the one on the right might be _Alternanthera philoxeroides_.

http://www.rnzih.org.nz/images/altphil.jpg


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks guys. I found these in a pond near my house Zapins and yes, I agree on the Hydrocotyle. I will see if I can pull a photo with less glare. Thanks


----------

